# FreeBSD on Sun v480



## galileo (May 10, 2009)

Hi!

Everyone know if it's possible to install FreeBSD on a SUN v480 ? (because, some Unix and Linux forum say that it's not possible)

Thx a lot


----------



## vivek (May 10, 2009)

Checkout official Hardware Notes and see if your stuff is listed or not @ http://www.freebsd.org/releases/7.2R/hardware.html


----------



## galileo (May 11, 2009)

*[Solved]*

Okey, thx a lot


----------

